# Good or bad?



## Dare (Nov 14, 2016)

As some of you know, Buddy is getting really out of hand.. It's been suggested by the breeder I should try blowing a whistle loudly whenever he bites. Would this have any effect and is it a good or bad idea? I know this breeder is a little old fashioned in some of his ways.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's really not a good idea because that would momentarily stress Buddy.
The biting would stop for a moment because he gets scared by the sudden loud noise. This will not correct his bad biting behaviour and even if this method were to be used, in due time Buddy would get used to the sound of the whistle and would not react to it, the biting would be resumed.

Using a more negative approach, a form of punishment to correct bad behaviour is never a good option.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Aluz. Positive reinforcement, where good behaviour is rewarded and bad behaviour is ignored is the most effective training method. :thumbsup:


----------



## BettyGo (Dec 6, 2016)

I haven't heard of this whistle blowing technique. My buddy has bitten me a lot of time and I used to scream :wacko: Later he got used to my hand a slowly stopped biting me. I haven't used any whistle. May be my scream may resemble a whistle blow though:wink1:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I agree positive reinforcement is the way to go. 
Bettygo, if your budgie was biting you a lot he was trying g to tell you to back off out of his space. Picking up on body language of your bird is important to learn.


----------

